
Reagent – JavaScript Testing Utilities for React - harlanlewis
https://github.com/airbnb/reagent
======
pacomerh
Not to be confused with Reagent for Clojurescript

~~~
xemoka
For this very reason they've opened an issue to rename the project:
[https://github.com/airbnb/reagent/issues/46](https://github.com/airbnb/reagent/issues/46)

~~~
escherize
That issue was a bit of a dramatic situation. Looks like the made the right
descision though. Good for them!

------
jiyinyiyong
I love ClojureScript, it looks even more neat than React:

    
    
        (defn simple-component []
          [:div
           [:p "I am a component!"]
           [:p.someclass
            "I have " [:strong "bold"]
            [:span {:style {:color "red"}} " and red "] "text."]])

~~~
Ronsenshi
Quite a subjective opinion.

To me looks very far from "neat".

~~~
divs1210
Compare with equivalent JS/JSX and you'll see what 'neat' means in this
context.

~~~
insin
They both look neat to me.

    
    
        let SimpleComponent = () => <div>
          <p>I am a component!</p>
          <p className="someClass">
            I have <strong>bold</strong> <span style={{color: 'red'}}>and red</span> text.
          </p>
        </div>
    

Not having to manage commas all the time is a strong point of both vs. what we
were doing with nested JavaScript objects/arrays/function calls before JSX.

------
jbeja
Change the name.

